# لماذا اختفى الحب ؟؟؟؟



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2010)

تفتكروا ان الحب فعلا اختفى !!!

طيب ولو اختفى 
اختفى ليه ؟؟؟

فى انتظار اجابتكم على هذا السؤال 
لماذا اختفى الحب ؟؟؟​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

*اولا هو اكيد الحب مختفاش خالص *
*اكيد لسة فية ناس بتحب بجد و بتخلص فى الحب *
*مش شرط عشان قابلنا فى حياتنا ناس مش بتعرف تحب يبقة الكل كدا *

*و لو فعلا الحب اختفى خالص زى ما انت بتقول يبقة عشان الحياة و متطلباطها كل واحد وراة مشاغل و مسئوليات عاوز يعملها و اهداف يحققها فا مبقاش فية وقت يفكر بيحب مين بقة فية تنافس حتى بين الاخوات كل واحد عاوز يبقة احسن من التانى يبقة ازاى بقة حيحبوا بعض *

*انا جاوبت على قدى شوية عشان انا اصلا مش بعرف اجاوب ع الحاجات دية *
*على فكرة عاوزة اققولك على حاجة ف الاخر

**التوقيع بتاعك جميل اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *اولا هو اكيد الحب مختفاش خالص *​
> 
> 
> *اكيد لسة فية ناس بتحب بجد و بتخلص فى الحب *
> *مش شرط عشان قابلنا فى حياتنا ناس مش بتعرف تحب يبقة الكل كدا *​


 
كلامك سليم 
بس ليه مانديش من قلوبنا حب حقيقى 
احنا مسيحين يعنى بنفذ تعاليم مسيحنا 
لانه علمنا المحبه
يبقى مهما حصل المفروض تكون المحبه مغروسه فى قلوبنا 
اللى مش بيعرف يحب الناس 
يبقى مايستحقش انه يكون ابن المسيح 
لان المسيح يعنى المحبه ​ 



back_2_zero قال:


> *و لو فعلا الحب اختفى خالص زى ما انت بتقول يبقة عشان الحياة و متطلباطها كل واحد وراة مشاغل و مسئوليات عاوز يعملها و اهداف يحققها فا مبقاش فية وقت يفكر بيحب مين بقة فية تنافس حتى بين الاخوات كل واحد عاوز يبقة احسن من التانى يبقة ازاى بقة حيحبوا بعض *​


 
التنافس هيبقى اجمل لو بمحبه 
لو بنحب بعض حتى لو مشغولين 
مش لازم نبين لبعض اننا بنحب بعض 
بس اكيد التصرفات بتوضح ده 
وروح المنافسه اهم حاجه فيها المحبه بين الطرفيه 
حتى لو ده نجح هيبقى على حساب ده 
بس المحبه هى اللى بتحافظ على معرفتهم لبعضهم​ 




back_2_zero قال:


> *انا جاوبت على قدى شوية عشان انا اصلا مش بعرف اجاوب ع الحاجات دية *​


 
مين قال ان اجاباتك وحشه 
لا جميله جدا 
مش شرط يكون ردك كبير 
ممكن كلمه تفى بالمعنى كله ​ 


back_2_zero قال:


> *على فكرة عاوزة اققولك على حاجة ف الاخر*​
> 
> *التوقيع بتاعك جميل اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى *​


 
شكرا كتير ده بس من زوقك ​ 
شكرا باك على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## back_2_zero (18 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> كلامك سليم
> بس ليه مانديش من قلوبنا حب حقيقى
> احنا مسيحين يعنى بنفذ تعاليم مسيحنا
> لانه علمنا المحبه
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يوليو 2010)

*يمكن عشان الانسان اتشغل بهموم العالم ونسي اهم وصية ربنا اوصانا اللي هي الله محبة وللاسف كل واحد بقا مستني غلطة للتاني خلاص الدنيا بقيت صعبة اووووووي بس مع ذلك في ناس لسه جواها الحب ومسامحة وكل حاجة حلوة بس للاسف ناس قليلة اووووووي تكاد تكون منعدمة *
*بس كده*​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يوليو 2010)

*
لا مين قال انو اختفى
هو بس بقى نادر او صعب انك تلاقى 
حب بجد
بس فى حب وبيبقى صادق كمان
وبيستمر وبيتحدى حاجات كتير صعبة 
بس المشكلة ان بقى فى ناس بتاخد
الحب كوسيلة او لعبة
بس مننكرش ان فى برضو حب حقيقى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يوليو 2010)

كلام جميل يا كوكو

والحب اصبح شئ نادر لكنه موجود

بس يمكن احنا اللي مش بنشوفه ولا بنحسه من اللي بيحبونا

وبندور عليه بعيد مع ناس مش شايفه اي حب بالمره

تسلم ايدك يا اجمل كوكو​


----------



## ana-semon (19 يوليو 2010)

ماعتقدش ان الحب اختفى 
ولو كان الحب اختفى كان بقى العالم كله دمار و كان زمنا كلنا متشردين
لكن في ناس لسة بتحب بجد وعمر الحب ما هيختفي ابدا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يوليو 2010)

الحب بقا نادر الوجود
واما تلاقى الحب اللى بجد
هتلاقى مية مشكلة ومية حاجة بتقولك لا مش هتاخده ومش هيبقى ليك

ميرسى كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > كلامك سليم
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يمكن عشان الانسان اتشغل بهموم العالم ونسي اهم وصية ربنا اوصانا اللي هي الله محبة وللاسف كل واحد بقا مستني غلطة للتاني خلاص الدنيا بقيت صعبة اووووووي بس مع ذلك في ناس لسه جواها الحب ومسامحة وكل حاجة حلوة بس للاسف ناس قليلة اووووووي تكاد تكون منعدمة *
> 
> *بس كده*​


 
الناس دى موجوده 
بس للاسف بيتعبوا كتير من الدنيا لان مافيش حد بيقدر ده 
ربنا يرحمنا 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *لا مين قال انو اختفى*
> *هو بس بقى نادر او صعب انك تلاقى *
> *حب بجد*
> *بس فى حب وبيبقى صادق كمان*
> ...


 
اكيد طبعا يا بونى فى حب 
بس اصبح نادر جدا ومافيش حد بيقدره غير قليل 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا بونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كلام جميل يا كوكو​
> 
> والحب اصبح شئ نادر لكنه موجود​
> بس يمكن احنا اللي مش بنشوفه ولا بنحسه من اللي بيحبونا​
> ...


 
كلامك اجمل يا روزى 
الحب بيكون امام اعينا ورغم ذلك بندور عليه فى مكان 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا روزى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ana-semon قال:


> ماعتقدش ان الحب اختفى
> 
> ولو كان الحب اختفى كان بقى العالم كله دمار و كان زمنا كلنا متشردين
> 
> لكن في ناس لسة بتحب بجد وعمر الحب ما هيختفي ابدا​


 
ليس اختفى بمعنى اختفى 
بل اصبح نادر جدا وجوده 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## شاهير (29 نوفمبر 2016)

الاخوه الاحباء
يقول الشماس في مرد القداس الباسيلي
صلوا من اجل السلام الكامل والمحبه والقبله الطاهره الرسوليه
فالمحبه يقتنيها الانسان بطلبها والصلاه من اجل ذلك لترسخ في
اعماق القلب
سلام المسيح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 نوفمبر 2016)

شاهير قال:


> الاخوه الاحباء
> يقول الشماس في مرد القداس الباسيلي
> صلوا من اجل السلام الكامل والمحبه والقبله الطاهره الرسوليه
> فالمحبه يقتنيها الانسان بطلبها والصلاه من اجل ذلك لترسخ في
> ...




انت جبت الخلاصه---
 فعلا مش هتيجى غير بالصلاه و الصلاه و الطلبه دى مش هتيجى غير لما يكون جوه الانسان روح الله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2017)

فعلا اختفى والاحاسيس انتحرت


----------

